# Edge RT



## Thomas D (Jan 27, 2003)

Just switched to Edge RT. To turn the units on you place the collar and transmitter together.
question: when in your gear bag how do you keep them from turning on?


----------



## TroyFeeken (May 30, 2007)

They would have to be super close in order for it to turn itself on.


----------



## BlaineT (Jul 17, 2010)

Been using dogtra collars since they had that way of turning them on. Never had one turn on by itself. Heck the charge lasts several weeks if you leave them on. So wouldn't be a big deal anyway. But I wouldn't worry about it


----------



## Thomas D (Jan 27, 2003)

Ok thanks. If they would have a stubby antenna I would give it a 10.


----------



## HarryWilliams (Jan 17, 2005)

I really like mine. Harry


----------



## Thomas D (Jan 27, 2003)

We like ours too. Especially with the longer surgical steel contacts (10$).
Had TT since the gold extended antenna 1-5 plug (A80)? era. 1980's.


----------



## huntinman (Jun 1, 2009)

The two red dots pretty much have to touch or come real close... Turn your TX the other way...


----------



## Keith Stroyan (Sep 22, 2005)

BlaineT said:


> Been using dogtra collars since they had that way of turning them on. Never had one turn on by itself. Heck the charge lasts several weeks if you leave them on. So wouldn't be a big deal anyway. But I wouldn't worry about it


The two parts can bounce when you're turning them off and turn back on. It happened a few times. Just check for no green light - or firmly hold and pull away. No knock on the product - it's great, though I would be satisfied with one momentary and one continuous button, too.


----------



## Windjammer (May 29, 2014)

I have never had this happen to any of my Dogtra collars, nor have I heard of it happening to anyone. It is a non-issue.


----------

